# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Πέθανε ο Πίπης μου :(

## lef_el

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Δυστυχώς μόνο καλή δεν είναι η μέρα σήμερα για μας,όλα έγιναν πολύ γρήγορα ας τα πάρω απ την αρχή. Χθες το απόγευμα ο Πίπης μας,το αρσενικό μας καναρινάκι ήταν μια χαρά,ζωηρότατος και έτρωγε και έπινε νερό μια χαρά όπως κάθε μέρα..Ξαφνικά το βράδυ όταν γυρίσαμε σπίτι τον είδαμε να κάθεται φουσκωμένος κάτω στο κλουβί,στην συνέχεια τον είδαμε να τρώει και πιστέψαμε πως δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό..Δυστυχώς όμως αργότερα κάθησε πάλι κάτω στο κλουβί φουσκωμένος και άρχισε να τρέμει χωρίς να μπορέι να πετάξει και κοιμηθήκε τελικά κάτω σε μια γωνία του κλουβιού..Σήμερα θα τον πηγαίναμε σε γιατρό αφού χθες είχε ήδη περάσει η ώρα..Δεν προλάβαμε όμως γιατί ο Πίπης μας πέθανε το βράδυ στον ύπνο του,δεν προλάβαμε καν να το βοήθησουμε το μικρό μας όλα έγιναν τόσο γρήγορα..Απ αυτά που σας περιέγραψα μπορείτε να καταλάβετε τι μπορεί να ήταν αυτό που συνέβη στον μικρούλη μας?Τουλάχιστον να ξέρουμε γιατί τον χάσαμε και αν πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι να προστατέψουμε τις δύο κανάρες μας..    

Αντίο μικρούλη μας, θα σε θυμόμαστε πάντα ...

----------


## nikosman

κριμα λυπαμε πολυ....

----------


## vagelis76

Αντίο Πίπη.... :Sad0121: 
Λευτέρη-Έλενα λυπάμαι για το συμβάν και σας καταλαβαίνω γιατί παρόμοια κατάσταση έχω βιώσει κι εγώ...
Αυτό που πρέπει ν κάνετε τώρα είναι μια καλή απολύμανση στο κλουβί και τα σκεύη του Πίπη και αν τα υπόλοιπα καναρινάκια ήταν στο ίδιο κλουβί ή πολύ κοντά του,να τα παρακολουθείτε στενά.Μεγάλο βάρος δώστε στις κουτσουλιές των πουλιών και πιο εύκολα θα γίνει αυτό αν τοποθετήσετε μια λευκή κόλλα Α4 στο πάτο του κλουβιού,την οποία θα αλλάζετε συχνά.
*Τα κόπρανα των πουλιών ως ενδείξεις ασθενειών*

----------


## jk21

νομιζα οτι τον πιπη τον ειχατε χασει με αλλο τροπο 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...713#post302713

...προφανως δεν μαθαμε καποιες ενδιαμεσες εξελιξεις.λυπαμαι για το πουλακι! αν δεν ειχε αλλα σημαδια οπως ανορθωμενο πτερωμα ,κατσουφικη συμπεριφορα ή κατι αλλο ,ισως να ηταν καποια σαλμονελωση αλλα θα ειχε προβλημα και η θηλυκια.πιστευω οτι η εξοδος του στο περιβαλλον και ισως η διψα του και η πεινα το οδηγησαν να δοκιμασει μολυσμενο νερο και τροφες ισως ακαταλληλες ,μεχρι να το ξαναβρειτε.απο τωρα και μπρος και για τη θηλυκια δωστε βαση σε οσα ειπε ο βαγγελης

----------


## lef_el

Το πουλάκι που είχε φύγει ήταν ο Ριρής ο οποιός δυστυχώς δεν ξαναγύρισε..Ο Πίπης ήταν το άλλο αρσενικό μας το όποιο μέχρι χθές δεν είχε δείξει κανένα ανησυχητικό σύμπτωμα..Όλο αυτό ήταν πολύ ξαφνικό και γρήγορο γι αυτό και δεν προλάβαμε να κάνουμε κάτι..Αυτή την στιγμή που γράφω άκουσα έναν σαματά στο μπαλκόνι,ήταν ένα γεράκι το όποιο επιτέθηκε στα κλουβιά ευτυχώς ήμουν εδώ θεέ μου,ποτέ δεν είχε ξανατύχει αυτό το πραγμά,οι κανάρες είναι πολύ τρομαγμένες.Αν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο και χθές θα το βλέπαμε αν ήταν τραυματισμένος ο Πίπης, δεν ξέρω τι να σκεφτώ τώρα..Υπάρχει περίπτωση αν ήρθε και χθές το γεράκι να χάσαμε τον Πίπη μας απο το σοκ?

----------


## jk21

λευτερη -ελενα  σορρυ για το μακαβριο μπερδεμα αλλα θυμομουνα PIPIS με ξενους χαρακτηρες (νομιζα ) το οποιο προφερεται πιπης ...ευχομαι εκεινο το καημενο να ζει!

επειδη πρεπει να κοιταμε μπροστα οταν γεννιουνται νεα προβληματα μετα απο κατι ασχημο ,να ξερεις οτι το γερακι θα ξαναρθει ,ισως και σημερα και μεχρι να βαλεις πλεγμα οπως στο θεμα που ειχε ανοιξει ο βασιλης
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%BA%CE%AC

ή καποια παρομοια κατασκευη.ειδικα την ανοιξη θα εχεις προβλημα πιο εντονο ,ισως και με καρακαξες αν εχεις δεντρα στην περιοχη σου.πιστευω οτι ισως ο θανατος να εχει σχεση ... ισως οχι απο σοκ γιατι κατι τετοιο θα γινοταν αμεσα ,αλλα απο καποιο προβλημα στυλ εγκεφαλικου που εξελιχθηκε στην πορεια και που ειχε αρχικη πηγη το σοκ.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αντίο Πίπη

----------


## douke-soula

καλο σου ταξιδι μικρε μας Πιπη 
λυπαμαι παρα πολυ παιδια

----------


## xXx

Ελπίζω σύντομα να απαλύνει το τραύμα σου από την απώλειά του.

----------


## pedrogall

Παιδια λυπαμαι πολυ. Ολοι μας εχουμε βιωσει τον θανατο αγαπημενων μας πουλιων. Ειναι πολυ οδυνηρο.

----------


## nuntius

Ειλικρινά, λυπάμαι πολύ!!! Να θυμάσαι μόνο πόσο όμορφες ήταν οι μέρες σου μαζί του κ να τον καμαρώνεις γι' αυτό!

----------


## lef_el

Σας ευχαριστούμε πραγματικά όλους για την συμπαράσταση σας.. Είναι πολύ οδυνηρό πραγματικά,3 χρόνια τον είχαμε τον Πίπη μας και ποτέ δεν είχε πάθει τίποτα,πάντα ήταν ζωηρός και έδειχνε χαρουμένος..Το αγαπούσαμε πολύ και το χάσαμε το μωρό μας..Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να δεχτείς κάτι τέτοιο,ας αναπαυθεί η ψυχούλα του και να είναι χαρούμενος εκεί που είναι,μόνο αυτό μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε πλέον δυστυχώς.. Όσο για τον ανεπιθύμητο επισκέπτη που κάτα πάσα πιθανότητα ευθύνεται και για τον Πίπη μας ήδη έχουμε λάβει μέτρα και δν πρόκειται ξανά να ενοχλήσει κανένα απ τα μωρά μας..

----------


## lef_el

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να προτείνει καποιόν καλό πτηνίατρο για να δεί προληπτικά τις κανάρες μας? Ήταν δίπλα δίπλα τα κλουβιά με τον Πίπη και ανησυχούμε μήπως ήταν κάποια ασθένεια να το προλάβουμε..Ευχαριστούμε..

----------


## anton

Αιωνια σου η μνημη Πιπι.Ζωη σε λογου μας παιδια.

----------


## vagelis76

> Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να προτείνει καποιόν καλό πτηνίατρο για να δεί προληπτικά τις κανάρες μας? Ήταν δίπλα δίπλα τα κλουβιά με τον Πίπη και ανησυχούμε μήπως ήταν κάποια ασθένεια να το προλάβουμε..Ευχαριστούμε..


Θα σου στείλουν τα παιδιά της διαχείρισης τη λίστα που έχουν και θα δεις ποιος σε βολεύει.

----------


## jk21

λευτερη η λιστα ειναι στα πμ  σου

----------


## marlene

Λυπάμαι πολύ...

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλό ταξίδι μικρέ Πίπη... Λυπάμαι πολύ, εύχομαι να είναι καλά τα υπόλοιπα πουλάκια σας.
Να τον θυμάστε πάντα χαρούμενο τον μικρό σας φτερωτό φίλο

----------


## kokatil

Αντιο Πιπη  :sad:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Λευτέρη-Έλενα, συμμερίζομαι τον πόνο σας, διότι και εγώ και η οικογένεια μου το περάσαμε αυτό το μαρτύριο.. Να ξέρετε ότι ένα μεγάλο σιόκ, όπως η επίθεση γερακιού να δημιουργήσει ανεπανόρθωτη ζημιά, ακόμη και θάνατο στα καναρίνια... Δεν κοιτάξατε αν ήταν κάπου τραυματισμένο, έστω και μια μικρή εκδορή που ίσως να το μόλυνε!! Το ράμφος του γερακιού είναι γεμάτο βακτηρίδια και με μια μικρή εκδορή, μπορεί να επιφέρει σε λίγες ώρες μόλυνση..

----------

